# Mitzi 15 Questions



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Well, as some of you may have noticed, I'm selling my skiff. I haven't sold it yet but, of course, I've been looking at possible replacements. I need something that I will be able to finalize for around $6,500 and hopefully relatively new (great shape is a must, obviously...NO MAJOR PROJECTS!).

Basically, I'm looking for something a little more well rounded than the J16 that I can haul 3 people to Egmont Pass in if I want. I'm not as concerned about ride quality as I am with staying dry. Over the summer, I don't care about getting wet. Over the winter (especially ones like the one we just had...), I do care about getting wet. I would also like to maintain a reasonable draft and poling ability. The only problem with my J16 (other than getting wet) is I set it up to be a 2 person skiff and to fish strictly skinny water.

To the point...

Anyone know anything about or have experience with the Mitzi 15s? I've been looking at a few that are good deals. How's the ride quality? Is it dry? How does it handle 3 people?

Feel free to offer suggestions on other skiffs as well (I've also been toying with the idea of a Native SUV, of course...gotta love Mel and his boats).


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Murphy I know nothing of mitzi's, but why not strip your CS and just buy a bare hull, heck everything you have is brand new and you know how it all is working. Just my opinion but I'd rather keep my good stuff then gamble on some more used gear.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, he might be onto something.
If you can strip your CS and pick up a Native SUV, you'd be set.
Those things are sick.
I saw two of them in the final stages of rigging the last time I was up at Ankona.
Great looking skiffs!

And if you don't want any projects, going new would be your best option!


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with the above.. 

Also how much better can you do than your CS for 6.5k?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't need to buy something brand new.  Used and well taken care of is fine. Ideally, I'd like something with some more ponies to carry more people.  Especially for the summer months.  The 25 EFI is great for flats fishing.  I took it 7 miles to a fishing spot in the Keys.  But, running 10 miles to the other side of Tampa Bay or Egmont Pass with 3 adults would be a different story.  I just realized that the J16 doesn't fit my needs.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

hmmm, man I think I'd still keep your gear since you have all the bugs worked out and pick up a native suv, or atleast see if anyone can give you a test ride. you litterally have everything needed to outfit it already.

in a few years when I build my next boat I'm planning to rob every part I can to the point I will just cut up my current boat and throw it away.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Murphy I fish out of a 17' mitzi every few months. A friend from PB county pulls his boat up here to fish Sebastian. I can say it is one great rig. It is very light and a 50 HP will make it perform great with 3 people. Maybe the best of all is the hull is very quit and we catch a lot of fish out of it.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't know much about the 15, but I fished a good bit off a 16. Ride is OK and fairly dry. It poled and tracked really well, drafted 6-7"s and almost no hull slap. It made me realize the short-comings of my old ride for sure. Go for it.


----------



## pbjeep (Feb 14, 2009)

I have an IPB with a new 30 e-tec it will flat out fly with two people. I think your 25 on the back of a bare bones IPB would do great for 3 people. Or what about a copperhead. Either one will haul 3 people and do descent with a 25 hp. All about where those 3 people are located on the boat while running and plaining.

6500 will get you a boat with problems, but 6500 will get a nice new skiff and trailer.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

I have fished the mitzi 16 with 3 people and it was great. I would rather go with the SUV and keep all your existing parts as everyone else suggested.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I owned a 16, and have seen the 15. The 15 is a pretty small boat. I don't know about crossing open water like getting to Egmonte. I'm not sure I would be comfortable in the 16 doing that. That's a pretty decent haul out there isn't it? It would make it fine on a decent day no problem. If it gets nasty out thats might be a different story. I might be inclined to look for something with a little more vee in the entry so you can put the trim tabs down.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Rick,
How much are you asking for your CS? Just curious. Send me a PM if your not wanting to put the price out there.


----------



## TTSam (Apr 24, 2009)

I have to agree with el9surf. I have fished and do fish Egmont Pass a lot and there is no way I would be out there in a 15 foot skiff with 3 others on board. Especially during tarpon time doing the drift. There is just way too much going on out there besides the height of the water. Crossing the bay might be a bit more safe but 15 feet is small.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for me to see this but I can speak from experience about the Mitzi 15 as I currently guide out of one.....

First of all.....the pros.  

**  It is THE driest running skiff in its class.  If you have tabs and run with yourself and 2 other people sitting on my cooler seat, spray will never come out further up then midships....on a calm day.  You would not run this skiff over open water on a 20+mph day.  You could, but you would get wet....but that is in any skiff.  I take my 15 off the beaches in the summer for tarpon.....now Egmont....it can be done, just be careful.

**  It floats and runs skinny.  I am not a big proponent of running across shallow flats but I have had to run it over some flats that would be considered the "pucker zone."  As far as poling the skiff, if I am on the platform and I have an angler at the front of the skiff, I can pole in 5 inches easily.  The skiff poles like a dream.  Because it is 14'10" I can turn it on a dime.

**  Being a fly fishing guide, primarily,  I stripped down my Mitzi right after I bought it.  I took off the trolling motor and now I have a big clean front deck.  I wouldn't call my set up a "Lodge" but my clients stick to the front of the skiff, and I get the back.  By stripping down the skiff (no trolling motor, TM battery, removed the grab rail) I have cut down on the weight and opened up the cockpit.

**  There is plenty of storage for my clients up underneath the front deck and I have 2 "dry" hatches aft.  As long as it doesn't rain hard...they stay dry.  I do not have a livewell (don't need one 90% of the time) but my cooler does sometimes double as a livewell for shrimp during this time of year when we sightcast reds.

**  I can lift it on and off the trailer when at the ramp.

**  Stick to a tiller model to keep the cockpit open, cut down on weight and to keep down the number of things that can break.

**  6 gallon portable tank, and 4 stroke motor means you are not killing your wallet at the pump and gas will last you a long time.

Now the cons.....

**  The hull and deck finish is great, not HB or ECC great, but Mitzi great.  The cockpit finish, sucks.  Mine is an '05 so it was built before the changing of the guard in Jax and the move to NC.  This skiff is a beater skiff.  I compare it to some of the Dolphin Skiffs you see in the Bahamas and Central America, is very functional, very efficient, but not the sexiest looking skiff out there.

**  The under the gunnel rod storage sucks.....but IMHO anything short of HB or ECC gunnel rod storage sucks.  lol

**  Is my 15 underpowered?  Yes.  For me.  I have an '05 25HP Yamaha 4s on it.  For me, this skiff would be great if I had a 40 HP on it.  But I bought it used this way so I deal with the 25.  It runs great, I run wide open in the 20's, and fortunately I don't make very long runs on my trips.

Overall, I would say that, for the deals that you can find out there, the Mitzi 15 is a great skiff for the money.  If you are looking for a poling skiff that keeps you dry, this is it.  The trick is going to be finding one that is rigged out the way you like it.  But even if you don't, modifications are easy on these skiffs.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> I have to agree with el9surf.  I  have fished and do fish Egmont Pass a lot and there is no way I would be out there in a 15 foot skiff with 3 others on board.  Especially during tarpon time doing the drift.  There is just way too much going on out there besides the height of the water.  Crossing the bay might be a bit more safe but 15 feet is small.


I agree as well. In anything short of an 18 or 21 Hewes, it'll be a gamble. I'd definitely have to be choosy. I'm just looking to upgrade my capabilities to a more well rounded boat.

I'll possibly going for a ride in an SUV on Friday so we'll see how that goes. I still feel like the room will be an issue with 3 people. I would hardly ever fish more than 3 people. Mostly 1 or 2 and sometimes 3. That's my concern with the SUV. We could manage with the room but would the 25 EFI cut it? Especially for hopping across the bay?

I've also been considering MAYBE (but not heavily :-?) a Flats and Bay (basically a Famous Craft) or 16 Redfisher. More difficult to find, though. The Mitzi's still have my attention, too. I DO NOT want something with wood in the construction. I absolutely want a reputable brand name boat. Hand laid construction preferred, especially for a skiff class boat.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

RK did you get my PM?

I had a line on a nice 16 bonefisher the guy said he would take $6,200, also saw a few Maverick Master Angler's hanging around your price range. If you want something larger the deals are out there but won't do the skinny as well.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> RK did you get my PM?
> 
> Also I had a line on a nice 16 bonefisher the guy said he would take $6,200 for so the MHP deals are out there. Also saw a few Maverick Master Angler's hanging around your price range.  If you want something larger they are out there but won't do the skinny as well.
> 
> Good luck in your search!


Ooops! I must have glanced at it while I was studying yesterday and forgot. Sorry about that. That 16 Bonefisher sounds sweet. I need to get rid of my beast, first. Hopefully relatively soon.

When are you coming back to Tampa?!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Check this out. Kind of like a Mitzi

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/1659579862.html

Not mine btw


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of observations that I had about my old mitzi 16 for what its worth. 
The front deck would flex and make noises when stood on. It was also concave and would puddle when it got wet.
The rod storage as mentioned was adequate but not really all that great.
The hatches never stayed dry. At the end of the day when cleaning the boat I had to take every last thing out of the hatches so things didn't get wet and mold. God forbid a heavy rain
The splatter finish was not too appealing but no big deal. 
When my boat was assembled speed must have been the main concern. Rigging was sloppy, screws crooked... 

It was skinny, affordable and quiet as long as you didn't shift your weight on the front deck. I didn't have trim tabs on mine. Now that I own a small skiff with tabs I will never own another boat without them.
Mine had a yami 50 2 stroke and it would flat out fly.


----------

